# Best laser jammer/detector?



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

I have been doing some research into this - Has anybody had any experience of this system? :



Laser Interceptor HP QUAD STOCK

HIGH POWER QUAD
Each Sensor Contains 2 Laser Diodes for Higher Power Jamming Capability
One Horizontally plus One Vertically Polarized Laser Diode

Any thoughts or suggestions would be most welcome


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I looked into these, but then thought what would I prefer, 3 points, or 6 months inside for perverting the course of justice, hmmmm!!


----------



## SteveRaspberry (Mar 14, 2012)

I have read that they act as parking sensors and as such are legal? Is this a tried and tested theory or just another urban myth?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

HP LI not necessary for the GTR, the standard works just fine.

I shot some video of my LI defeating the Unipar SL700 here.

Steer well clear of any Laser Elite junk. Knock off copy of older jammers.

As for legality, just be sensible and turn jammers off when you hit the speed limit if you're targetted.

Contact Cliff the UK/USA distributor and mention my GTROC nick, he may give you a discount based on a previous GB we sort of organised.

Also did an install thread over at NAGTROC here


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> HP LI not necessary for the GTR, the standard works just fine.
> 
> I shot some video of my LI defeating the Unipar SL700 here.
> 
> ...


I was about to buy the Laser elite myself. What is the issue with them? Do you have a price and or link for the items you recommend please?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Several issues.

1. The head dimensions. Deep casing which makes install on the GTR difficult at front and almost impossible at the rear.
2. Dubious ability against Unipar SL700 and latest gen Ultralyte lidar guns.
3. They are a chinese made knock off copy of Laser Pro Park/Antilaser marketed by Roadnet/Snooper here in the UK. The originator of these copies produced the Laser Star and before that the Drivesmart GPS camera device and ill-fated Defender jammer.

imho if you are going to jam laser you need the safest product with which to do that, and by that I mean not throwing jam codes on lidar guns and minimising punch throughs which is when an operator acquires your speed. Over the last few years only the LI has constantly updated their software/hardware to negate new threats, as well as repeatedly producing consistent jamming performance when tested by independent enthusiasts such as myself.

To install less on your car is leaving yourself open to the worst sort kind of false sense of security.

Google laser interceptor to find Cliff or shoot me a PM.

Finally, I have a few lidar guns which I'm happy to meet up and test any setup you go for, as that is the only way to be sure of your protection.


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

CC, I've heard that war cry before

North Wales here we come


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Ed, do you fancy a Groes Inn/Trac Mon/High road to Balla weekend?

I am desperate for a petrol fuelled weekend.....


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Oh yes !!!!!!!!


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Bookatrack, Friday 8th June, Coastal circuit?

No obvious saturday/sunday track days for a while.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CC,

Can you help out witha laser speed gun question?

What is their effective accurate range? I ask because in the cameralert gos ap you can set a advance warning time specifically for mobile cameras, it's of course speed dependent but if if i factor in a minimum speed limit of 30mph I can work out the minimum time plus reaction time to make sure I am beyond their range if I hear a warning.

Would be a great help.

Adam


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Effective ranges vary from gun to gun and road safety partnerships have guidelines with regards "working distances."

For instance, the most used lidar gun in the UK, the LTI 20/20 from Lasertech (Teletraffic in the UK) has a rated max operating range of 610m (2000ft) but I know from personal experience (I have one of these guns) that you can clock cars well over a mile away.

IMHO the average "encounter" would be around the 4-500m mark for open roads, but on city roads that generally drops to around 200m or even less.

I've seen a Talivan on the A40 (?) into Oxford which was set up to clock oncoming cars at a mile away at least so I know they look for longer shots as it clearly reduces the chance of a driver seeing the van and slowing down.

Sorry that my answer is more clear, but sadly with Talivan operators the type of road, the expected speed of the car, the topography of the landscape and type of lidar camera system being used will determine the likely range.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Effective ranges vary from gun to gun and road safety partnerships have guidelines with regards "working distances."
> 
> For instance, the most used lidar gun in the UK, the LTI 20/20 from Lasertech (Teletraffic in the UK) has a rated max operating range of 610m (2000ft) but I know from personal experience (I have one of these guns) that you can clock cars well over a mile away.
> 
> ...


Surely if a gun has a " rated max operating range of 610m", then any readings taken beyond that range would not be admissible evidence?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

That quoted range is for the handheld device as it's range is limited by the sighting scope.

The Talivan guns are mounted with a camera with a zoom lens and as such the max range is increased dependant on the model used.

Generally from what I have gathered over the years, camera laser operators are encouraged to keep ranges within a sweet spot for the simplest of reasons. The acquired video footage will show the driver of the vehicle more clearly and assist in prosecuting those who claim they were not behind the wheel. There were plenty of failed prosecutions many years ago because the video evidence did not reduce the chance of the registered keeper saying he/she did not know who was driving at the time.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> Bookatrack, Friday 8th June, Coastal circuit?
> 
> No obvious saturday/sunday track days for a while.


Le Mans.....?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

CC,

Thanks, that's great info. Why do you know this and have these guns?

This example if scanning a mile away, would that have been in a 30 limit or would you think that behaviour is reserved for higher limit areas.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> CC,
> 
> Thanks, that's great info. Why do you know this and have these guns?
> 
> This example if scanning a mile away, would that have been in a 30 limit or would you think that behaviour is reserved for higher limit areas.


Maybe because I'm sad!

Actually it's because I've had jammers for quite a few years and became pretty active in that scene and spent time testing new kit and helping guys who'd had jammers installed. The scene at the time was (and in some respects still is) populated with some folks who tried their hardest to sully the reputation of other manufacturers by ill and foul means and I suppose I wanted to try these things out for myself to see through the BS.
Over a period of a few years I acquired 3 lidar guns with different particular characteristics which meant I could test stuff in the real world without prejudice.

As for the 30 mph question, imho the general rule of thumb is the higher the target speed, the longer the encounter distance simply because the operator requires the same amount of time to visually identify a vehicle, target it, and acquire its speed. Thus at higher speeds a vehicle is going to cover a longer distance over that given time hence the greater range of operation. Also traffic tends to be closer together at lower speeds which makes targeting individual cars difficult at longer distances as not only does the beam of a lidar gun diverge, but being able to get a clear shot of a single car is harder.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Long and short of it is 75 seconds warning time is probably enough being over a mile at 60mph


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Maybe because I'm sad!
> 
> Actually it's because I've had jammers for quite a few years and became pretty active in that scene and spent time testing new kit and helping guys who'd had jammers installed. The scene at the time was (and in some respects still is) populated with some folks who tried their hardest to sully the reputation of other manufacturers by ill and foul means and I suppose I wanted to try these things out for myself to see through the BS.
> Over a period of a few years I acquired 3 lidar guns with different particular characteristics which meant I could test stuff in the real world without prejudice.
> ...


I've got an embarrassing admission to make, Andy. You encouraged me to buy the LI system back in late 2009 and I bought it from Cliff, but I still haven't had it installed yet, it's been sitting in the box all this time! :shy:

I'd have never forgiven myself if I had been lasered in the meantime, but touch wood, I haven't been, yet.
I was hoping to do a deal with Stinger in Holland after meeting them for a story in evo, but nothing's come of that so far.

Have you tested Stinger? If so, how would you rate them against LI? Their laser heads are a lot more discreet, but their system price is a lot higher.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Supposed to be the only military grade heads out there.

I worry about the peverting the course of justice threat. It used to be ignored but now they do seem to prosecute and the penalty is much higher.

That's why I'm so keen in cameralert, since it's a gps warning of all confirmed and unconfirmed mobile locations based on incentivised members of the public keeping the locations up to date. It works a treat.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I have a stinger. Sofar got a hit on my laserjammer only once in Belgium. we have more radars here. Problem of the systems is the many false alarms. yes you can memorize the false alarms like automatic doors at gas stations. But thats only usefull on the routes you use regularly. You can also switch off the k band. Overhere on hte highway the police mostly checks with ka band radar. The mostly is exactly the problem. So the false alarms are a real pain. The card vs dsi gives less false alarms but you will miss the display on that. Oh, also, stinger is pretty useless in france. They measure under a different angle there. Dont think it is even legal here to measure under such an angle.

Plus point from stinger is that with pressing 2 buttons you can remove the radar and laser software. It has proven to be very difficult here for the police to prosecute people on equipment not having the software on the dsi to actually avoid radar and laser control. Downside is, when you Get stopped by police the first thing one does is remove software. Then also all the false alarm points in the memory are gone.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The Stinger system is absolutely top notch but I've heard rumours of not great laser jamming capabilities from users in Holland particularly when the 2 variants of the Ultralyte lidar (100 pulses per sec, and the 125 pps version) are encountered. My concern is that these guns are the most widely used in the UK inside camera vans.

Its radar performance is awesome with some great features which is why Euro drivers love them. Mobile radar is a huge threat on the continent hence the extensive radar capabilities of the Stinger. 

I really like the jammer heads of the Stinger as they look just like ultrasonic parking sensors. I'd love to get my hands on one of these and put it through its paces but the high cost limits my interest somewhat, so I cant confirm the lasershield shortcomings.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I is costly, especially if you instal them back and front. As you say, mainland Europe s more into radar and at least stinger can't be found by the cops radar detector detector. But it is a very costly system. Then again, with the highest traffic penalties of Europe (bar the mad salary dependent fine countries) it is a good investment here.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

charles charlie said:


> The Stinger system is absolutely top notch but I've heard rumours of not great laser jamming capabilities from users in Holland particularly when the 2 variants of the Ultralyte lidar (100 pulses per sec, and the 125 pps version) are encountered. My concern is that these guns are the most widely used in the UK inside camera vans.
> 
> Its radar performance is awesome with some great features which is why Euro drivers love them. Mobile radar is a huge threat on the continent hence the extensive radar capabilities of the Stinger.
> 
> I really like the jammer heads of the Stinger as they look just like ultrasonic parking sensors. I'd love to get my hands on one of these and put it through its paces but the high cost limits my interest somewhat, so I cant confirm the lasershield shortcomings.


I have the DSi system fitted to one of my cars. More than happy to help you with your research. I also have made some good contacts at Stinger in Holland whom I guess would be happy to assist in a little testing etc.
Can drop me a pm and I'm based in the North West also.


----------



## tomgtr (May 24, 2008)

I would have thought stinger would have taken off a bit more in UK after 5th gear doing them a favor and promting them.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Middlehurst were supposed to be one of their UK agents. Shane did you get them to fit yours?

Interesting that the card system performs better than the DSi on some features.
France is the big worry. They go apesh1t if they catch any form of radar/laser/camera detector on your car and the fines are massive. Being able to uninstall may be an advantage, then just plug it back into your laptop once you're over the border and reboot it.


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Middlehurst were supposed to be one of their UK agents. Shane did you get them to fit yours?
> 
> Interesting that the card system performs better than the DSi on some features.
> France is the big worry. They go apesh1t if they catch any form of radar/laser/camera detector on your car and the fines are massive. Being able to uninstall may be an advantage, then just plug it back into your laptop once you're over the border and reboot it.


H i David,
firstly great chatting with you at the SCD meet. You will have to come along again.

My Stinger was fitted by Chorley Car Audio for Middlehurst. I have to say the system does perform very well, alerting me to camera van on the way home from that even, saved my license right there as there was a group of us pressing on on the way back to Manchester and I was leading the Italian collection.

The only bug bear as mention before is the false alerts but that can n=be dialled out once you get used to the system. From what I have found it is an excellent product if a big expensive. If you are on a collection of points and want to retain you licence then in my book its money well spent.
Yes you can drive like miss Daisy everywhere, that would be cheaper but on the belting B roads round here where the scamera vans tend to lurk are where you want to press on a bit.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hi Shane, likewise good to meet you last Sunday.
So your Stinger got you out of a laser camera van incident before they could get you last week? Paid for itself (almost)! 

I must admit, I don't worry about radar in this country. GATSOs and the like are still well signposted (thankfully), it's only mobile laser vans we have to worry about and it sounds as if the LI is at least as good as the Stinger in that regard.

As Charles Charlie says, the way to make sure you don't get into trouble is to brake (hard, if necessary) down to the legal limit and make sure they can get another reading on you by switching the system off. I'm guessing that would even work in France, as why would they bother stopping you if they get a legal reading?


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Seriously guys, why not use the cameralert ap on the iPhone whenever you drive. It works so well.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Adamantium said:


> Seriously guys, why not use the cameralert ap on the iPhone whenever you drive. It works so well.


I do use the cameralert app Adam.

Sadly its database doesnt help with handheld laser as a rozzer can set up shop anywhere he chooses.

That's a big threat round my neck of the woods.

I always recommend a GPS based camera system for fixed and published mobile sites, and jammers for handheld.

Shane, a meet up would be great. I'm not free until after Easter but in the meantime have a think about a quiet long road we can use near you and I'll pop over.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

charles charlie said:


> I do use the cameralert app Adam.
> 
> Sadly its database doesnt help with handheld laser as a rozzer can set up shop anywhere he chooses.
> 
> ...


I thought the sites had to be approved for reasons of safety implications caused by sudden braking. Also many police forces publish the xact locations of their handheld devices on a given day, suggesting its panned rather just a free for all?

Aside from the above, do any of the parking aid systems actually work?


----------



## betancje (Apr 6, 2012)

I was certain to go for a Stinger system until I came across this thread. Is LI that much better?
Problem is I’m incompetent when it comes to installing anything myself - Stinger do have plenty of dealers in the UK and I can’t see a dealer/installer list for LI. So I may have to go the Stinger route unless you guys advise me otherwise. Thanks!


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> HP LI not necessary for the GTR, the standard works just fine.
> 
> I shot some video of my LI defeating the Unipar SL700 here.
> 
> ...


Hi Charles

Is the Laser interceptor Quad the one to go for.
Or are there newer versions available now.
Cheers

Lee


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

What you need is one of these Speedflip.com
That should do the trick!!!!!

Bobby


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

bobbie said:


> What you need is one of these Speedflip.com
> That should do the trick!!!!!
> 
> Bobby




Group buy it is:chuckle:


----------



## robsm (Jul 22, 2008)

Haha, how do they get away with selling those.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

robsm said:


> Haha, how do they get away with selling those.


Don't know, but I want one.

Damn, I've got the Yellow car haven't I?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Lee35 said:


> Hi Charles
> 
> Is the Laser interceptor Quad the one to go for.
> Or are there newer versions available now.
> ...


Sorry for the delay Lee, didnt see your post.

Quad LI will give you front and rear protection and imho the LI is still the best jammer out there.

Blinder have finally produced a single diode per head jammer system(i.e. not lots of low power LEDs, LI uses a single Osram diode per head) which seems to be quite good too.

Personally I can vouch for the LI system, and I would definitely avoid anyting called LaserStar, Laser Elite (all made by the same dodgy geezer and sold through various companies).

Hope that helps.

p.s. if you email Cliff the LI dist for UK/USA he might honour a group buy deal I got off him yonks ago. He's a top bloke, great CS and very genuine so he may do you a deal. Just mention my nick from here.


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

Stinger DSi | Speed Trap Protection


----------



## cerealuk (Nov 20, 2011)

Are there any laser/radar speed check systems which the Quad Li cannot deal with?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

GTRNICK said:


> Stinger DSi | Speed Trap Protection


My piggy bank is a little short for this one:chairshot


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

bobbie said:


> What you need is one of these Speedflip.com
> That should do the trick!!!!!
> 
> Bobby


I think this says it all

We are the leader in Licence flip plate Systems! For all Motor Vehicles, Speedflip has been endorsed by Max Power Magazine


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Bookatrack, Friday 8th June, Coastal circuit?
> 
> No obvious saturday/sunday track days for a while.


Castle Combe 16th Feb
Doningtin 3rd March
Welsh Weekend April

Loads of em !!!!


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Steve said:


> Speedflip has been endorsed by Max Power Magazine



:chuckle:
Only the best will do


----------



## Lee35 (Nov 15, 2012)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry for the delay Lee, didnt see your post.
> 
> Quad LI will give you front and rear protection and imho the LI is still the best jammer out there.
> 
> ...



Thanks for your in depth review and advice its much appreciated.

Regards

Lee


----------



## W4RPD (Aug 27, 2012)

*Blinder Compact*

Interesting thread to read.

Litchfield installed a blinder quad compact for front and rear protection at the same time they installed cameras on my GTR. It made sense to do at the same time, since the cables share much of the same routing through the car.

So far I've been pretty impressed. It doesn't pick up the same false alerts that my Valentine does and when it does alarm, it's for a genuine reason.

I'd be interested to know if anyone else has the same jammer tested with a genuine laser gun and to see the results!


----------



## dtox (Sep 21, 2009)

1 advise, stay away from Laser Pro Park after reading so many amazing videos on the internet and so on I finally went for the plunge on my old car and installed a Quad Head system cost me about 550 pounds 2 front 2 rear, and lets just say it didn't work at all.

after testing the system to find out that nothing worked, the company went bust and I lost my money.

So heads up and stay away from Laser Pro Park.


----------



## Baptist (Oct 20, 2004)

W4RPD said:


> Interesting thread to read.
> 
> Litchfield installed a blinder quad compact for front and rear protection at the same time they installed cameras on my GTR. It made sense to do at the same time, since the cables share much of the same routing through the car.
> 
> ...


I've got a laser interceptor and its a great thing, however, the Blinder also looks very good. I need another kit for my second car, the only thing stopping me from trying the Blinder is the fact that I dont know if it jams the Unipar SL700, as I dont see that gun being tested on any of the reviews. That unit is common in the uk, and has got me before! (the LI does jam this gun)


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

charles charlie said:


> Sorry for the delay Lee, didnt see your post.
> 
> Quad LI will give you front and rear protection and imho the LI is still the best jammer out there.
> 
> ...


Acting on your detailed advice, I bought a LI set from Cliff a couple of years ago but never got round to fitting it! For sale brand new in box if anyone is interested.

Some installers I've spoken to say there is no point in installing rear diodes as UK police never target rear plates because they want to get a snap of the driver (as you alluded to in one of your other posts).
Do you agree?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

David.Yu said:


> Acting on your detailed advice, I bought a LI set from Cliff a couple of years ago but never got round to fitting it! For sale brand new in box if anyone is interested.
> 
> Some installers I've spoken to say there is no point in installing rear diodes as UK police never target rear plates because they want to get a snap of the driver (as you alluded to in one of your other posts).
> Do you agree?


Dont believe them, I got told the same thing but the 6 points I got sent through the door say otherwise. Good thing I have a good lawyer. :chuckle:
Still dont know who was driving my car that day.:nervous::squintdan

I have a stinger DSI now with front and back diodes. Expensive yes! but ill be taking it with me if i sell this car to the next car and so on. 
It comes with life time upgrades i.e. new guns etc and has a delete button so if anyone accuses you of having jammers, you dont have a working system, designed this way to hold up in court by DSI.
Simple restore put it all back using your laptop. 
Also can record your journey in case you get falsely accursed of speeding. Will give you a print out which you can use as evidence. 
Comes with military grade radar detector not used much in the uk at all but better safe then sorry, more used in europe.

nice feature i like is it tells you your average speed between average speed cameras and what speed you should be doing. gives you a warning if you exceed. 
has a setting for 2 types of road city roads and motorways. you can set at what speed you dont want to get alerts i.e. on the motorway under 70mph and city roads under 30mph. 

Chris who did my car and does all the middlehurst cars has done some for some members of the royal family.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Both laser vans and handheld laser (eg coppers on slip roads) will happily target you from the rear as you're an easy target as you never see them.

I foolishly only had front jammers for years and got lasered from behind on the M58 and that 3 points taught me a lesson.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

I don't think I quite understand the concept of these.. 

Surely if Mr.Policeman is attempting to laser your car but can not, he will be aware that there is something on your car and in turn either report it on to Police further down the road or do something himself?

I know many use these in conjunction with radars, in which case would you correct your speed and turn the jammer off on passing, and then have it there as a last measure if your radar fails you and you end up passing a gun?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

the idea is you get lasered by Mr.Policeman, your system jams them and warns you to slow down, you slow down to an appropriate speed the system turns off (i.e. lets them get a reading of your speed) and then Mr.Policeman is happy.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Impossible said:


> the idea is you get lasered by Mr.Policeman, your system jams them and warns you to slow down, you slow down to an appropriate speed the system turns off (i.e. lets them get a reading of your speed) and then Mr.Policeman is happy.


Why would they be happy at being jammed?

Clearly it shows you have a system fitted to your vehicle to allow you to break the speed limit and not get caught.

I'll admit I don't get it.
Surely you are going to get stopped or reported for having a laser jamming device?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

i dont use mine for jamming only for recording mileage for work and warning me of speed cameras.

I don't drive stupid anyway. the times when i have got points like the last time was doing 40 on a 30 going onto a 50. not a residential area and was casually driving down a hill and didn't notice the speed creep up. really dont want to be stuck with points etc for that.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

CT17 said:


> Why would they be happy at being jammed?
> 
> Clearly it shows you have a system fitted to your vehicle to allow you to break the speed limit and not get caught.
> 
> ...


If we ever get a chance to meet up I'll let you have a play with some of the lidar guns I own and you'll soon see what happens....

Let me give a quick run down on how lidar works:


Firstly, Lidar differs to radar in how it measures speed. 
Radar uses the Doppler Shift caused by the reflected waves being of a higher frequency and shorter wavelength on their return after hitting the moving target to calculate speed.
Lidar guns takes fast (from 100 per sec, to over 5k) repeated distance measurements over a set period of time. 

Distance / time = speed

Now, the lidar gun has software within it to reduce erroneous readings caused mainly by odd reflections off the target and _poor operator handling of the gun itself._

So, when you use a lidar gun for the first time, you actually struggle to acquire a speed reading at all as you wont be steady enough. Combine that with the erratic movement of the targeted area (car bonnet/number plate) it can take several seconds on some low profile cars to acquire a speed.

Some guns give audio feedback and a good jammer (like the LI) even manages to make the gun sound normal. Also some guns have "jammer indicators" but modern jammers do not trigger those warnings.

Combine that with the very low prevalence of jammers in the wild and the arrogance of law enforcement who believe their guns are foolproof, you can easily be targeted, slow down to the limit, then kill the jammer.

The officer would have no idea what just happened.

Thankfully all lidar guns suffer the same drawbacks which gives the prudent jammer driver time to slow down and allow the operator to acquire your lower speed.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for that CC.


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks CC, And glad I wasn't the only one CT.


----------



## Varsity (Oct 24, 2009)

Sorry to chime in so late.

In your opinion then CC, would the Stinger be the best kit, money no object for the UK and Mainland Europe? Or with you so that the Stinger is Mainland Europe only and another system be better here in the UK?

Cheers


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

The Stinger is an awesome piece of kit for handheld radar and as such, perfect for Europe. It was developed in Holland in response to the very real threat of mobile static radar units which are used extensively across Europe in preference to laser. It also is almost undetectable to "radar detector detectors" which are used in France to enforce draconian legislation so it is invaluable there. The Stinger does do laser protection but it hasnt been independently tested to any degree that I'm aware. 

Now, in the UK we have 2 main threats. Mobile laser (vans or handheld) or static radar. 

So, is the very expensive and very radar capable Stinger necessary for UK roads, imho no. 

Why?

Well, you can negate static radar using a GPS locator with an updatable database. Cheap and simple way to negate 99% of daily threats.

The remaining threat is handheld or static (van) laser cameras. That's where the jammers come into their own.

So in summary, if you are in the UK the Stinger is a very expensive way to protect yourself and its main selling point is protection from mobile radar which just isnt a UK threat.

Now if you drive a lot in Europe then I'd happily recommend the Stinger as an excellent way to protect your wallet and licence as there is nothing quite like it.


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Do laser guns in the UK come equipped with cameras? Or do they all rely on another patrol car pulling you over to check details?

I got done nearly 4 years ago from the opposite side of a dual carriageway and the first I knew about it was a FPN in the post. I remember seeing a van and assumed I was done via handheld laser, but somebody said that it was a radar with integral camera.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Laser speed gun manufacturers make both handheld and tripod units with video cameras connected.

So if you got a NIP through the post and didn't get pulled over, you were tagged by a laser camera van.

There were some Ka band radar cameras used in the 90s but they needed to be placed right at the side of the road such that your car had to pass within around 10 feet or so to be recorded.

This is why speed camera safety partnerships love camera system based on laser. They can be housed in a van with the operator sat on a bridge or slip road and fire away.

The other major benefit of laser for these guys is specificity of targeting. A laser speed gun has a beam diameter of around 3ft at 1000m thus making specific targeting of an individual car more precise at longer distances.

This is why radar just isn't a viable mobile system for UK roads. Their beams are just too wide to be of any value at distances over 20-50ft given the high density of traffic on UK roads.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Call me old fashioned, but I see it as fair play to protect yourself against the ever growing army of scamera vans that target safe driving.

It's not common knowledge, but a van operator (policeman or civilian) is supposed to acquire 2 pieces of evidence that you are breaking the speed limit...

Primary evidence - An opinion that your vehicle is breaking the speed limit, made via the mark one eyeball..
Secondary evidence - A laser (or rarely another device) reading confirming the primary evidence.

What happens in reality is that operators sit in their scamera vans and target all and any traffic passing. The film then gets reviewed back at HQ and NIP's issued. This is why it's impossible to get hold of their footage, because it will show them breaking the rules in not obtaining primary evidence before pointing the laser.

In Somerset the so called safety camera partnership was scrapped (April 1st 2011 iirc) and all roadside Gatso's were turned off and vans debadged and disbanded. Great we thought.

But now, even though the Gatso's remain off or have been romoved, the Police have once again taken to using vans armed with laser, and parking up on roads that have an 85th percentile speed above the speed limit. The 85th percentile speed of a road is the tried and tested method of setting speed limits, it's the speed at which 85 percent of drivers do not excced. Nowadays though, due to dogooderism, limits are randomly lowered below the natural safe speed of the road, meaning that most drivers who are scammed (NIP'd) were actually driving safely within the 85th percentile speed.

It's a license to print and a job creation scheme. The speed awareness courses are fully booked for months in all counties and rake in millions. They are privately run mainly by retired police bigwigs, and the money is shared. 

The courses themselves aren't necessarily a bad thing, any driver education is good, but the way they get their customers is a disgrace - blackmail dressed up as road safety. Most of the attendents are middleaged or elderly, and have been scammed by a van as described above, on roads that 10 years ago had a 60 limit, then lowered to 40 then 30. Lambs to the slaughter, easy pickings all day long every day, all driving perfectly safely.

I don't follow it that closely anymore, but I believe fatality rates went up last year, just shows what a scam it is.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

David.Yu said:


> I got done nearly 4 years ago from the opposite side of a dual carriageway


I'm a bit out of touch now, but I thought they were only allowed to target the side of a DC they were on, not that breaking regulations bothers them.


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

What's the punishment (fine/points etc) for getting found with one of these gizmos on your car in the UK?


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

i dont think its anything unless they can prove you were using it. Same reason it's allowed to be sold in the UK.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

ACPO guidelines recommend targeting should be in the same side if the carriageway for approaching traffic so to reduce cosine error.

This is when the angle away from straight on increases or decreases the error in distance travelled by the target vehicle. Lasers measure distance over time so if the cosine angle is large, the measured distance travelled is much greater than the actual one. 
Now for approaching cars that actually works in the drivers favour, but when targeting traffic from behind it actually increases the speed calculated.

The sad thing is that operators don't care and motorists don't know about such errors to. E able to challenge an alleged offence. I have no doubt that maybe 50% of fines issued from the rear may be based on unreliable evidence such that the conviction is unsafe.

Don't forget that no operator checks this simple relationship when they setup as again they are brainwashed into thinking their equipment is foolproof.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

stinger dsi will detect the radar guns but using the database method will rely on having an up to date database and accurate information. Correct me if i'm wrong Charles. 

Cant see you on the list for the meet today Charles but next one will probably be near your neck of the woods so hope to do some tests then with the stinger.  Also having an independent test will give me more confidence in the system. Although Chris did test the system with one of his guns after install but thats not really testing all types of guns.


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

I'm so keen to test your setup you have no idea!

Sadly I can't make tonight's meet as my missus is due next Thursday and she has a pre op assessment late this afternoon which my presence is expected!!


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

ahh well done mate. Hope all goes well for you.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

charles charlie said:


> I'm so keen to test your setup you have no idea!
> 
> Sadly I can't make tonight's meet as my missus is due next Thursday and she has a pre op assessment late this afternoon which my presence is expected!!


Can't wait to see the results as you know. Shame the distributors never came fwd last time to take up your offer to test. 

Congratulations bud. 
The GTR community will be hit hard as your tinkering time disappears


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

dtox said:


> 1 advise, stay away from Laser Pro Park after reading so many amazing videos on the internet and so on I finally went for the plunge on my old car and installed a Quad Head system cost me about 550 pounds 2 front 2 rear, and lets just say it didn't work at all.
> 
> after testing the system to find out that nothing worked, the company went bust and I lost my money.
> 
> So heads up and stay away from Laser Pro Park.


Can I ask how you tested this? - It's what I have at the moment and it's gone off once or twice since 2009 when I installed it.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Really glad I found this thread 

Couple of questions spring to mind:
Is the Stinger's radar detection (and laser detection) capability any better than the Valentine 1?

A few years ago, I called up the only supplier in the UK I could find selling the Stinger, and tried to pay the guy £1500 (this was back in the day before the purchase price "went up by over 100%"!!), said I already had a V1, and he talked me out of the buy saying that every Stinger he had ever sold had been returned with some problem or another. Is this no longer the case, have they been "improved"? He told me at the time that the V1 for detection was just as good (obviously doesn't have the protection of a jammer though).

Admittedly the Stinger looks very good, but the price, especially now, is absolutely insane.

CC - what do you run on the road? Laser jamming has always seemed like a brilliant solution, but I've always been put off, as other people have said, by the perverting the course of justice scares. Heard all sorts of horror stories where low loaders turn up at 6am in the morning at people's houses and take cars away for "inspection". Along with the story that if a van can't get a radar, your VRN is logged in a police database... if it happens twice, you get targetted for the low loader treatment. Does that happen any more / urban myth / what do you reckon is the score on that front?

What's the ideal/most reliable/best setup nowadays?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Laser detection alone is somewhat useless.

The width of a laser speed gun's beam is only 3ft at 1000ft so unless you pick up lots of scatter, by the time your detector goes off, you're toast.

Radar is a different animal altogether.

The V1 is still rated by independent testers as one of the top radar receivers around. It's major failing is it does not discriminate whether you are picking a false positive from the numerous radar controlled doors we have in the UK.

Radar detectors were primarily designed for the US where drivers spend most of their time on long straight carriageways where radar alerts will usually only emanate from police sources. Here in the UK our only radar threats are static sites which can be easily defeated by using an up to date GPS system and everyone who uses a radar detector knows how many times it falses - to the point were you stop listening to it or turn it off.

The scare stories regarding the "low loader treatment" are just that. The drivers involved were stupid, driving at speed through a speed trap with their jammer alerting and carrying on merrily. They were victims of their own stupidity and arrogance.

The simple thing to do when your jammer goes off is slow down to the limit and kill the jammer. That way the laser operator gets your speed and thinks nothing more of it. Read my earlier posts regarding the difficulty in actually getting a speed on a vehicle.

My preferred setup is the Laser Interceptor and a GPS based system (Cameralert on my iphone) to negate static sites.

The only threat left then is plod sat behind you on the motorway using VASCAR whilst you're clearly being daft and not using common sense to be aware of what's around you.


----------



## gtr_vspec (Nov 12, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the quick reply and advice


----------



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2013)

*sticky one*



charles charlie said:


> Laser detection alone is somewhat useless.
> 
> The width of a laser speed gun's beam is only 3ft at 1000ft so unless you pick up lots of scatter, by the time your detector goes off, you're toast.
> 
> ...


Hello CC what do you make of this one?

(I can't paste links as I am a new poster - so google "Norfolk driver’s £3,000 system jammed police speed gun")

He appeared to have done all the correct things, but Norfolk aren't good at taking no for an answer as I have proved in the past. I got found guilty mainly on the basis that if I had hired Nick Freeman, I must be guilty!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

GeeTee said:


> Hello CC what do you make of this one?
> 
> (I can't paste links as I am a new poster - so google "Norfolk driver’s £3,000 system jammed police speed gun")
> 
> He appeared to have done all the correct things, but Norfolk aren't good at taking no for an answer as I have proved in the past. I got found guilty mainly on the basis that if I had hired Nick Freeman, I must be guilty!


Here is the link: Norfolk driver?s £3,000 system jammed police speed gun - News - Eastern Daily Press

That is quite shocking. They had zero evidence of any jamming functionality and yet they confiscated his £3000 system!
DSI can be used as a (completely legal) GPS fixed site warning system as well as a business mileage logger.
I am thinking of getting one for my new company car (M135i) and I'm pretty sure they are not £3k either...


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

i just bought a car that has a laser star fitted with front and rear sensors...does anyone have this or know if its any use, how to work it? not much came with it and the guy who had it wasnt much use.. ??


----------



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2013)

David. Yu - Pleading guilty probably didn't help! Has anyone any recent evidence of someone pleading Not Guilty with a decent lawyer and (quite rightly) winning their case? Or even a Not Guilty plea coming to court? They wouldn't want to set a precedent against.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

what colour? white? from Huddersfield?


----------



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2013)

If that was addressed to me about the SRT8, no silver from Lowestoft.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

ahh ok another then.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

I recently bought a Laser Interceptor Dual from a company in Hungary, all the instructions etc are in English, price was quite a bit cheaper than from the States and it took only 4 days to arrive with no import duty.Price was £375 incl shipping, if anybody wants the contact details PM me.


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

barry P. said:


> I recently bought a Laser Interceptor Dual from a company in Hungary, all the instructions etc are in English, price was quite a bit cheaper than from the States and it took only 4 days to arrive with no import duty.Price was £375 incl shipping, if anybody wants the contact details PM me.




P'md you mate


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

After recent court cases you can be done for perverting the course of justice, if you use these systems to actively jam the radar!
They can be used in the passive mode however.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Grimblin Gibbon said:


> After recent court cases you can be done for perverting the course of justice, if you use these systems to actively jam the radar!
> They can be used in the passive mode however.


I wouldn't dream of using it to jam laser guns, it will be purely an aid to help me parking as the GTR is huge and I'm really crap at judging the size of my car.:thumbsup:


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

barry P. said:


> I wouldn't dream of using it to jam laser guns, it will be purely an aid to help me parking as the GTR is huge and I'm really crap at judging the size of my car.:thumbsup:


I've seen Barry park and ^ is true :chuckle:


----------



## Tariq (Mar 24, 2008)

barry P. said:


> I recently bought a Laser Interceptor Dual from a company in Hungary, all the instructions etc are in English, price was quite a bit cheaper than from the States and it took only 4 days to arrive with no import duty.Price was £375 incl shipping, if anybody wants the contact details PM me.



I was going to get one off these (Laser Elite) but opted for the Target Blue Eye Tetra.

Wish I didn't know as it don't help me park.

I have all read that if a vehicle gives 2 error codes they will pop round to investigate as records are kept. 

T


----------



## UnaBomber (Jul 18, 2012)

i have the laser interceptor HD QUAD system and it has saved my ass soooo many times. Laser Jammers arent illegal here in most states though


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Evo9lution said:


> I've seen Barry park and ^ is true :chuckle:




:chuckle:
Yes and I'm the same so I better get one as well


----------

